# ما الفرق بين البوتجاز الذى يعمل بالانبوبة وبين الغاز الطبيعى



## karim95 (16 أبريل 2009)

ارجو توضيح الفرق بين البوتجاز قبل استخدام الغاز وهل يمكن اعادة استخدام البوتجاز باللانبوبة بعد تعديله الى غاز


----------



## عمر حسين فتح الله (17 أبريل 2009)

أولا الغاز الطبيعى يتكون من c1 , c2 لذلك فهو صغير الكثافة خفيف الوزن عديم الرائحة 
ثانيا البوتجاز فهو يتكون من c3,c4 c5 لكن النسبة الاكبر تكون من c3,c4 ويكون مسال تحت ضغط 
فعند حمل الأنبوبة و ترجها تحث و أن بها سائل و لذلك كبير الكثافة ثقيل الوزن و ايضا عديم الرائحة


----------



## م/ منير الشوافي (20 أبريل 2009)

فكرة عامة عن الغاز ​

الغاز هو عبارة عن مادة هيدروكربونية عديمة اللون والطعم والرائحة وهي غير سامة ولكن تواجدها بنسب تركيز عالية وفي مناطق ضيقة عديمة التهوية يسبب الاختناق كما أنها قابلة للاشتعال وأحداث تدمير هائل عند تركزها في منطقة ضيفة وبوجود مصدر للاشتعال .
يوجد الغاز في الطبيعة بشكلين :
¨ الغاز المصاحب للنفط المستخرج من الحقول .

¨ الغاز الحر الذي يوجد منفرداً في المكامن ويستخرج لوحده . 

ويقسم الغاز الى نوعين 
النوع الأول : الغاز البترولي المسال(البوتاجاز): 
وهو الغاز المكون من عنصري البروبان والبيوتان ويشكل حوالي اقل من 10% من تركيبة الغاز الهيدروكربوني ويستخدم بصورة أساسية في أعمال الطبخ المنزلي من خلال تعبئته في اسطوانات الغاز ، وكذلك في الورش والفنادق والمطاعم الكبرى وكبار المستخدمين وكوقود في وسائل النقل.
النوع الثاني : الغاز الطبيعي :
وهو الغاز المكون من عنصري الميثان والايثان ويشكل حوالي 90% من تركيبة الغاز الهيدروكربوني ويستخدم كمادة خام أولية (تغذية) للصناعات البتروكيمياوية الضخمة كصناعة الأسمدة والميثانول والاثيلين والغاز الطبيعي المسال كما يستخدم كوقود في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ومصانع الأسمنت والألمنيوم .


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت اناملك اخي العزيز 
المهندس / منير الشوافي 
خير الكلام من قل ودل 
فلقد طرحت معلومات تكتب بماء الذهب وتسطر بماء الورد . 

شرح بسيط وكافي في هذة الكلامات عن الفرق ... ونبذة عن الغاز بشكل عام 

تقبل مروري 
مرة اخري
سلمت


----------



## Mech_usama (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام وشكرا على الافادة ولكن لماذا عند التحويل من الغاز الصناعى الى الغاز يتم تغير جزئى للحارقات مثل الفوهة والبوتجاز المنزلى


----------



## a.k. (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لتوضيحك تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## DrClick (4 يوليو 2011)

لو بتسال عن نوع البوتاجاز
فلاتنين واحد الفرق ان الفونية بتاعت الغاز اوسع
لان كثافتة اقل من الهواء الجوي فالحرق بيحتاج غاز اكتر 
يعني بوتجاز الانبوبة تعملة توسيع فوني يتحول لبوتجاز غاز طبيعي


----------



## asal_80_77 (5 يوليو 2011)

معلومات قيمه 
شكرا اخي


----------



## shameo (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## a7mad tayl (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ana_faried (6 أكتوبر 2011)

thx alot for that informations


----------

